
How much traffic from your machine goes to the cloud? - wavepocket
https://medium.com/@paulo.miguel.almeida.rodenas/how-much-traffic-from-your-machine-goes-to-the-cloud-63792e670b28
======
wavepocket
Hi guys, this is a pet project of mine I did just to put into practice things
I had recently studied. I thought that someone may benefit from what I did or
someone would be interested in contributing to the project :)

